# pygtk macports



## freereg (Feb 23, 2009)

hi guys
i've just installed pygtk using macports on tiger and when i type import pygtk in python 2.6.1 i get this message 

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
ImportError: No module named pygtk

i am new to macports i would really appreciate any help
tnx


----------

